# He's so fearless



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Beeps youngest kid Parker is four weeks old and I swear he's absolutely fearless. He is unafraid of water. The goats somehow turned the water on in their barn. Well the barn has a concrete barrier all the way around on the exterior walls to keep coyotes out but I didn't think about it keeping water in so three out of four stalls, the isle way and storage stall is filled with three to four inches of water. Victoria and her daughter were stranded in Dante's stall on an island of dry dirt so I went in to rescue her. Little Parker bravely tromped through the water after me like there wasn't even water there. 

I don't know about your goats but when I go to dump dirty water in their buckets they run like someone is shooting at them. Not Parker he just watches the stream of water fly over his head or land next to him. If it gets on him oh well he just shakes it off and goes on with his day. 

If something is very loud like clacking metal or the honk of a horn he is not even bothered. Something fly's over his head like a stick or plastic bag he doesn't run like any normal goat no he goes and investigates it once it hits the ground. He's got a great forgiving, happy go lucky, calm, cool and collected attitude. Not only that but he's smart like his daddy. He already walks on a leash like a pro. I think he is going to make a fine draft goat for sure if he takes to the training as well as he takes to bomb proofing.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Reminds me of my cat LOL 

But that's great, he sounds like he'll make a great cart goat.


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

That's great! Sounds priceless to me!


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

Such a good boy!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sounds like he will make a great pack goat.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

He's cute! Are you keeping him? Noticed him in your sig


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

ThreeHavens said:


> He's cute! Are you keeping him? Noticed him in your sig


Yeah I am. I only put goats in my signature that I plan to keep. He's just got so much potential to be a great draft goat. Its funny because he's so inbred(his dads his brother) but he's super cute and soo sweet. He was destined to be butchered. The oddest thing I have noticed is Dante and Beeps back hooves are a bit off. They roll over to the side like they have been neglected and the overgrown hooves twisted them. Not compleatly over to where is impedes the way they walk but just enough to notice. However so far Parker's hooves look better then both of them. I'm also quite attached to him after the rough birth he had.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

He should be a great addition no matter what you teach him to do. Walking through water is a great trait in any working animal.


----------



## littlerascal2013 (Feb 18, 2013)

That sound like my baby rascal! 

He now has a 3 month old piggy for a room mate and there's a small pool and they both go in it he plays while she (the pig) sits! Lol I love it!


----------

